# Harness bag??



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Harness Bags from Advanced Equine Products
These are the most reasonably priced ones I have found


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey!
This is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you! What is the inside like? Is there a way to organize your harness in there or do you just throw it in and hope for the best?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

laurapratt01 said:


> Hey!
> This is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you! What is the inside like? Is there a way to organize your harness in there or do you just throw it in and hope for the best?


 It has Velcro straps to hang it. I use a separate bag for bridle. I also wish they had shoulder straps as they are heavy to carry


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

*Harness bag *ha ha ha ha - good avatar name


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Harness hag maybe??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

we use a plastic box that has wheels on it. The haims is heavy so the box allows us to roll it where it needs to go. The bag is nice too.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have used a rubbermaid container, or a big duffle bag.
In the barn i hang it on a saddle rack and cover it with a cotton sheet.
If you keep it too closed up it will mold.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I use a big suitcase for mine


----------

